# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Τηλεόραση >  ΜΕΤΑΤΡΟΠΕA ΚΑΡΤΑ ΨΗΦΙΑΚΟΥ ΣΗΜΑΤΟΣ ΓΙΑ Sony KDL-26T3000 ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΚΑΝΑΛΙΑ ΗD ΨΑΧΝΩ

## radioamateur

Κάποιος φίλος έχει την τηλεόραση Sony KDL-26T3000 - 26'' τηλεόραση.Λοιπόν ψάχνω μετατροπέα ψηφιακού σήματος από MPEG4 σε MPEG2 που να επιτρέπει και τη λήψη υψηλής ανάλυσης καναλιών τύπου ERT HD.
Έχω βρει την NEOTION MPEG4 module / ΜΕΤΑΤΡΟΠΕΑ ΨΗΦΙΑΚΟΥ ΣΗΜΑΤΟΣ αλλά από μια γρήγορη αναζήτηση που έκανα στο διαδικτυο φαίνεται να κάνει μετατροπή μόνο για SD και όχι για HD κανάλια από MPEG4 σε MPEG2. 
Εξωτερικός βέβαια δέκτης δεν τον ενδιαφέρει.
Ευχαριστώ για την όποια βοήθεια...!!!

----------


## spiroscfu

> Εξωτερικός βέβαια δέκτης δεν τον ενδιαφέρει.


Μήπως είναι καλύτερα να το ξανασκεφτεί, αν υπολογίσεις τις όποιες  ασυμβατότητες που μπορεί να υπάρξουν, η επί το πλείστον SD resolution, τις αργές επιδόσεις τους, και φυσικά τα χρήματα.
Ρίξε μια ματιά και σε αυτό

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

Σωστός  ο  Σπύρος
από  τις 27 του  μήνα  που  ξεκίνησε  στη  θεσσαλία και  με  τις δοκιμές που  κάναμε οι μοντούλες  είναι  ακατάλληλες

----------


## radioamateur

Παιδιά σας ευχαριστώ για την άμεση απάντηση.Δεν υπάρχει άλλος μετατροπέας εκτός από αυτό της Neotion;Μήπως θα έπρεπε να ρωτήσουμε στη Sony να μας προτείνουν αυτοί τι να βάλουμε για να παίζει στα σίγουρα;

----------


## spiroscfu

Τα neotion np4 είναι από τα ποιο διαδεδομένα και βγαίνουν σε διάφορες εκδόσεις το fta είναι το φθηνότερο μετά υπάρχουν conax interdo viacess κοίτα εδώ.
αν στην ελλάδα βρεις κάτι άλλο δεν ξέρω, λίγο που το είχα ψάξει δεν είχα βρει παρά μόνο εξωτερικό http://cgi.ebay.ie,
τώρα για την sony που λες είμαι σχεδόν σίγουρος, πως θα σου πουν πως η συγκεκριμένη tv δεν υποστηρίζει mpeg4 και να αγοράσεις δέκτη

----------


## vagelisda

ολες αυτες οι καρτες,υποβαθμιζουν την εικονα και εχεις και παλι μια οχι τελεια εικονα,και αυξανουν ΠΟΛΥ το χρονο που χρειαζεται για να παει απο καναλι σε καναλι.
χιλιες φορες καλυτερα κουτι,κι εγω καρτα ηθελα αλλα δεν...

----------

